# What are your favorite Herbs?



## STORMmcfearson (Feb 4, 2008)

My favorite herbs would have to be thyme and rosemary. I cook allot of meats though. Maybe that is why. What are your favorite herbs?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2008)

I grow & use many, but the fresh herbs I use most often would be Italian flat-leaf parsley, cilantro, basil, & thyme.  Dried would be oregano.


----------



## corazon (Feb 4, 2008)

basil, rosemary and cilantro are my faves!


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Basil is #1 for sure. I tried lemon basil in the garden last year. YUM!! 
oregano, sage, rosemary, thyme, mint. I want to try lavendar in the garden this year.


----------



## James_T (Feb 4, 2008)

All herbs have there purpose, but the smell of Basil is just out of this world!


----------



## merstar (Feb 4, 2008)

Basil, cilantro, parsley, mint.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 4, 2008)

James_T said:


> All herbs have there purpose, but the smell of Basil is just out of this world!



My thoughts exactly!  I love the smell of basil, it's something I buy every week!

Other favs are mint, rosemary, thyme and flat leaf parsley.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 4, 2008)

STORMmcfearson said:


> My favorite herbs would have to be thyme and rosemary. I cook allot of meats though. Maybe that is why. What are your favorite herbs?



a serious question for an old hippie.  

  if you mean culinary herbs...  I would guess basil, and tarragon.
.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 4, 2008)

Sage and tarragon and rosemary.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 4, 2008)

> Basil is #1 for sure. I tried lemon basil in the garden last year. YUM!!


 
Suziquzie - if you like lemon basil, you should give lime basil a try.  It's a new favorite of mine.


----------



## suziquzie (Feb 4, 2008)

Breezy that sounds great! 
I have a new Burpee catalog but haven't looked at it yet and can't find it! ..... do you know if they have it?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 4, 2008)

Basil is my number one fave, too. Then thyme, rosemary, parsley and sage. And oregano and mint and cilantro. All good


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Feb 5, 2008)

Basil more basil then curly leaf parsley oregano, nutmeg


----------



## kadesma (Feb 5, 2008)

My absolute favorite is marjoram, then rosemary, Italian flat leaf parsley,thyme and basil...
so glad I'm able to grow all of them...
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 5, 2008)

Suziequzie - yes, Burpee does carry it. Here's the link to their online page for it:

http://www.burpee.com/p2p/searchRes...&keyword=lime+basil&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

Frankly, I'm not a really big fan of Burpee seeds anymore, although I do still buy some of their seeds every year.  I'm a little suspicious of Burpee's Lime Basil seeds because they describe them as "mildly citrus".  My Lime Basil seeds were so "limey", I was able to use them as garnishes on Margherita cocktails - lol!

I got mine from Cook's Garden Seeds:   Cook's Garden

But really - for all intensive purposes, since neither company is claiming a specific varieity other than "Lime Basil", they're probably the same darn seeds.  So go with whichever company has whatever else you might want, plus the cheapest shipping.


----------



## Claire (Feb 6, 2008)

I really don't have a "favorite" herb.  I tend to cook many different cuisines.  If I was young and starting out, I'd probably start with the European basics; that is to say sage and thyme.  That said, now that I'm a little older and have such a diverse group of friends, now I can't imagine doing without cinnamon, cardamom, etc.  And I _still_ don't keep the spices I'd need to make a good Indian/Pakistan dinner from scratch.  

So let us know what kind of food you think you will make most often.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 6, 2008)

Basil, cilantro, parsley.......


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, dear; I was only talking about dried herbs.  Now it is under 3' of snow, but in the summer -- parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme (is there a song there somewhere?), mint of three different sorts.  My neighbors are known to come over and pick.  I need a bay plant, and one of our correspondents here is thinking of sending me some herbs not readily available here.  DH wishes to tear up my mint patch and re-plant it.  Too, I love to grow edible flowers as well to pretty-up a salad.  

But the assumption being that you are young and just starting out a pantry.  In that case, thyme, sage, oregano, and a couple of bay leaves is a place to start.  This will give you a basic stock, gravy, etc.  

I have a problem with some herbs; that is to say that basil, mint, and parsley in my opinion are not worth the counter space to keep in the house dried.  On the other hand oregano and bay leaves to my taste buds are equally as good dry as fresh.  I'm an experienced herb grower and home cook.  

As a NOT old hippie (I'm an old soldier) when I say herb, I mean cuilinary.  One year I grew papaya in my bathroom (I had a sun window) and had to explain to people that it was NOT pot.  Deary me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2008)

marjoram, cilantro, fennel, basil, thai basil, pineapple sage, chocolate mint, lemon thyme, curry, rosemary, sage, lemon verbana, and lavender.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like all herbs so I don't have a favorite .


----------



## Argamemnon (Mar 5, 2008)

I mostly use basil, oregano, thyme.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 5, 2008)

Parsley, chives, tarragon, thyme, with sage bringing up the rear.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 5, 2008)

My favourite herbs are onion, garlic, coriander and fenugreek.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 6, 2008)

Basil, Dill, Chives, Italian Parsley, and Fennel are at the top of our list.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

Basil. I don't cook a whole lot with it, but I love the way it smells. I also love the way it looks in a kitchen.


----------



## jeninga75 (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently discovered tarragon and I love it.  I add it to everything.


----------

